# Truck Tool Boxes



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey just wondering how many of you out there have toolboxes on your trucks? Work or personal vehicles? I just put a Weatherguard on my personal truck and love it. Doesn't take up to much room and stores what I need and more. What are your opinions on the boxes? Which ones do you prefer? Trucks an F150 supercab/ 8 foot bed BTW


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the my next one. http://www.highwayproducts.com/pro-pickup-pack


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

backstay said:


> This is the my next one. http://www.highwayproducts.com/pro-pickup-pack


That's a dream set-up. The only thing I would worry about with that is working with it in the winter up here. Some days could be tough haha.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> This is the my next one. http://www.highwayproducts.com/pro-pickup-pack


Starts at $4400


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

elecapp79 said:


> That's a dream set-up. The only thing I would worry about with that is working with it in the winter up here. Some days could be tough haha.


Up here? What part of Canada? I'm less than 50 miles from north west Ontario. I have a cap now with side compartments. This new one will give me the same usable room but will lower the racks so no ladder to get to the ladders



Going_Commando said:


> Starts at $4400


$6200 with shipping. All aluminium and SS. I didn't think that was a bad price.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

My next truck will have a tri-folding hard tonneau cover.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I used the SuperTugger gang box that came with my SuperTugger kit. It has lasted me thru about 4 vans now, I bolt it down right behind the separator thingamajig that goes between the drivers seat and the back of the cargo vans.... Oh yeah- Bulkhead I believe they named those. Anyway it makes for a great tool jobbox inside of my van and gets locked up whenever I have to park someplace like at Ala Moana mall where cars tend to get busted into.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> This is the my next one. http://www.highwayproducts.com/pro-pickup-pack


I kinda like the Vet Service Bodies they make. A few mods and that would be awesome to slap on a truck for electrical work.:thumbsup:


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in Southern Ontario but but you never know what the weathers going to bring lol.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah a guy needs a tool box. Then a custom cover for the box to keep out the bad guys, snow. :thumbsup:

Husky low profile box sitting on a Nissan Frontier. All I need now days. I do kinda miss the 8' bed of my old chevy but I'm adapting. 










^^ don't forget the polish.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Yeah a guy needs a tool box. Then a custom cover for the box to keep out the bad guys, snow.
> 
> Husky low profile box sitting on a Nissan Frontier. All I need now days. I do kinda miss the 8' bed of my old chevy but I'm adapting.
> 
> ...


I will say this Dave,
You keep your stuff clean! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

